# Identifying Wood Floors in Victorian House



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm trying to identify what kind of wood this is that was installed in my 1895 house.  I believe the flooring was added some years after the house was built.

The first picture shows the flooring as it looks in most of the house.  The second photo shows the newer refinishing and the earlier finishing.  The third photo shows a section that is unfinished and was under a carpet in the master bedroom.

The more recent (lighter) finish seems to be very tough, but also very thin as it is not filling up the imperfections, etc in the wood much like paint, polyurethane, etc.  What could it be?

I have seen similar floors in other Victorian houses in the area.  This seems to have been popular, but I get the impression that it was not original.  Comments and answers welcome.

As always, thanks!

vince


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 3, 2010)

Depending on how well the color works on your camera. Between White or red oak, I would say white oak., but for sure it is Oak.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks, I wondered but wasn't able to make a definitive choice as I don't know what the other options look like and am pretty new to this.


----------



## stevemckinney (Oct 8, 2010)

vince,
i agree with the oak with exception of pic 1. the planks running
north & south i believe are not oak. i imported pic into my photo, zoomed
in a bit & shows different than oak. if you can take "fresh" pics of the area &
zoom in we'll be able to better identify. you do have a few nice quarter-sawn oak planks!
steve


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 8, 2010)

That first pic could be Fir? Has some of the grain, but i'm with Steve..need better pics up close. Nice catch.


----------



## 1victorianfarmhouse (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks Guys!

I didn't realize it, but upon closer inspection, nose to the floor with my glasses off, there is definitely a difference between the two types of wood.  One is clearly oak, but the other isn't....  I've attached a few more pics, the oak pieces are diagonal, whereas the unknown ones are straight.  I don't know enough to make an educated guess, and I'd think a few trips to a big box store would leave me even more confused.  Maple?  Birch?

vince


----------



## handyguys (Oct 11, 2010)

My guess would be some type of fir in the first pic. Oak in the middle one and oak in the right hand part of the right pic. One oak plank mixed with the mystery wood in the right hand pic.


----------



## bydand (Oct 20, 2010)

The first photo is Birch.  I had it all the way through my last house that was built back in the early 20's.  Had to replace a couple sections and went through the same head scratching trying to figure out what the heck it was.


----------

